# Ebonite, Cumberland, Lucite, Vulcanite,etc



## palmermethod (Aug 24, 2007)

Maybe you folks already know the differences between some of the plastics or rubbers, but I did not and found this wonderful information on Ebonite, Cumberland, Lucite, Vulcanite, Brindle, Bakelite. He explains exactly what these materials are and their differences.
See at:
http://www.downiepipes.com/faq.html


----------



## thewishman (Aug 25, 2007)

I always like learning new stuff. Thanks for sharing the link.

Chris


----------

